# La lettera del Milan per l'aumento di Capitale.



## admin (22 Marzo 2018)

La lettera del Milan, firmato da Marco Fassone, per deliberare il nuovo aumento di capitale da oltre 37 milioni di euro.

Di seguito la lettera integrale:

Egregio Azionista, Premesso che:

il Consiglio di Amministrazione di Associazione Calcio Milan S.p.A. (la “Società”) del 13 marzo 2018, in esercizio della delega conferita ai sensi dell’art. 2443 c.c. dall’Assemblea Straordinaria degli Azionisti del 18 maggio 2017, ha deliberato di aumentare il capitale sociale, a pagamento, in via scindibile, per massimi nominali euro 37.440.000,00 (l’“Aumento di Capitale Delegato”), mediante emissione di numero 72.000.000 nuove azioni ordinarie (le “Azioni Milan”) del valore nominale di euro 0,52 ciascuna, con applicazione di un sovrapprezzo di euro 0,02 per ogni Azione Milan, e così per un valore complessivo di euro 0,54 per Azione Milan e un sovrapprezzo complessivo di euro 1.440.000,00, da offrirsi in opzione a tutti gli Azionisti ai sensi dell'art. 2441 comma 1 c.c. in proporzione alla partecipazione posseduta da ciascun Azionista, con un rapporto di sottoscrizione di n. 1 Azione Milan per ogni n. 2 azioni ordinarie possedute (l’“Offerta in Opzione”);

il diritto di opzione per la sottoscrizione delle Azioni Milan può essere esercitato entro il termine di 15 giorni dalla data di pubblicazione nel Registro delle Imprese dell’Offerta in Opzione di cui all’articolo 2441 comma 2 c.c., e pertanto sino al 4 aprile 2018 (compreso) (il "Termine di Opzione"), fermo restando che il Modulo di Adesione dovrà pervenire entro i termini e nelle modalità di seguito indicate;

ai sensi dell’art. 2439 comma 1 c.c., contestualmente alla sottoscrizione delle Azioni Milan, i sottoscrittori dovranno versare almeno un importo pari alla somma aritmetica tra il 25% del valore nominale delle Azioni Milan sottoscritte (e., euro 0,13 per azione) e l’intero sovraprezzo (i.e., euro 0,02 per azione) e, pertanto, complessivamente euro 0,15 per azione, ferma la facoltà del socio di versare già in sede di sottoscrizione l’intero valore delle Azioni Milan, pari a euro 0,54 ciascuna;

ai sensi dell’art. 2441 comma 3 c.c., contestualmente all’esercizio del diritto di opzione, i sottoscrittori delle Azioni Milan potranno dichiarare l’eventuale intenzione di esercitare il diritto di prelazione sulle Azioni Milan rimaste eventualmente inoptate, fermo restando che, nel caso in cui il numero di Azioni Milan rimaste inoptate risultasse inferiore al numero di Azioni Milan richiesto in prelazione dall’Azionista, si procederà al riparto in misura proporzionale rispetto al numero di azioni ordinarie detenute da ciascun Azionista computandosi, in tale calcolo, quelle già sottoscritte in precedenza;

agli Azionisti titolari di azioni ordinarie in numero dispari sarà riservata la possibilità di sottoscrivere n. 1 ulteriore Azione Milan, a seguito di contestuale richiesta scritta da parte degli stessi al momento della sottoscrizione.

Tutto ciò premesso, con la presente la Società informa che gli Azionisti che intendessero partecipare all’Aumento di Capitale Delegato, aderendo all’Offerta in Opzione nei termini di cui sopra, dovranno far pervenire a Computershare S.p.A. il modulo di adesione allegato sub “A” (il “Modulo di Adesione”), compilato in ogni sua sezione, entro e non oltre il 4 aprile 2018 alle ore 17:00:

tramite lettera raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno al seguente indirizzo:

AC Milan c/o Computershare S.p.A. Via Lorenzo Mascheroni 19, 20145 Milano

ovvero, in alternativa

al seguente indirizzo PEC (tramite invio da indirizzo PEC): ufficiomilano @pecserviziotitoli. it

ovvero a mani, all’indirizzo di cui alla precedente lettera a).

I dati identificativi dell’Azionista indicati nel Modulo di Adesione verranno utilizzati anche ai fini dell’iscrizione a libro soci e delle successive comunicazioni della Società. A tale riguardo, si segnala che gli Azionisti che abbiano esercitato il diritto di opzione per la sottoscrizione delle Azioni Milan e/o dichiarato l’intenzione di esercitare il diritto di prelazione sulle Azioni Milan rimaste inoptate riceveranno apposita comunicazione da parte della Società circa i tempi e le modalità di pagamento degli importi ancora eventualmente dovuti.

Ai fini della validità dell’adesione all’Aumento di Capitale Delegato, al Modulo di Adesione dovranno essere allegati i seguenti documenti:

nel caso in cui l’Azionista sia una persona fisica, copia del documento d’identità/passaporto dell’Azionista ovvero, nel caso in cui l’Azionista sia una società, copia del documento d’identità/passaporto del legale rappresentante e visura camerale aggiornata della società;

copia della ricevuta del versamento effettuato ai fini della sottoscrizione delle Azioni Milan, eseguito alle coordinate bancarie di cui al Modulo di Adesione.

Cordiali saluti,

Marco Fassone


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Marzo 2018)

io credo che non sia un caso che sia stata resa pubblica. Ho la sensazione che le cose stiano prendendo un'accelerata improvvisa.


----------



## Tahva (22 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La lettera del Milan, firmato da Marco Fassone, per deliberare il nuovo aumento di capitale da oltre 37 milioni di euro.
> 
> Di seguito la lettera integrale:
> 
> ...



Molto interessante che questa lettera sia stata resa nota, ho la sensazione che Elliott abbia trovato il compratore e Fassone voglia presentare questo alla UEFA, vediamo che succede


----------



## Aron (22 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io credo che non sia un caso che sia stata resa pubblica. Ho la sensazione che le cose stiano prendendo un'accelerata improvvisa.



Già


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io credo che non sia un caso che sia stata resa pubblica. Ho la sensazione che le cose stiano prendendo un'accelerata improvvisa.



Penso anch'io.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Marzo 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Già





Admin ha scritto:


> Penso anch'io.



e finalmente direi!!! non a caso si è concesso il minimo tempo possibile. Chissà che non stiano pensando di fare tutto entro giugno, posticipando l'incontro con l'Uefa, per poter chiedere nuovamente il Voluntary Agreement.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Marzo 2018)

Il tutto potrebbe prendere una piega piuttosto croccante


----------



## alcyppa (22 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e finalmente direi!!! non a caso si è concesso il minimo tempo possibile. Chissà che non stiano pensando di fare tutto entro giugno, posticipando l'incontro con l'Uefa, per poter chiedere nuovamente il Voluntary Agreement.



A sto punto speriamo alla grande.


----------



## Aron (22 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e finalmente direi!!! non a caso si è concesso il minimo tempo possibile. Chissà che non stiano pensando di fare tutto entro giugno, posticipando l'incontro con l'Uefa, per poter chiedere nuovamente il Voluntary Agreement.



Avevo sentito dire che ci sarebbe un vuoto normativo nel caso specifico di un rigetto del voluntary agreement e di un nuovo cambio di proprietà in anticipo sull'incontro per il settlement agreement.

E' comunque una possibilità su cui non mi sento di farmi illusioni.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Marzo 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Avevo sentito dire che ci sarebbe un vuoto normativo nel caso specifico di un rigetto del voluntary agreement e di un nuovo cambio di proprietà in anticipo sull'incontro per il settlement agreement.
> 
> E' comunque una possibilità su cui non mi sento di farmi illusioni.



È uno scenario che mi ero immaginato subito dopo il rifiuto del VA.
Speriamo ci vada bene almeno una volta, una dico.

Purtroppo temo che tutta sta faccenda intaccherà inevitabilmente le prestazioni della squadra con i ragazzi e Rino che non se lo meritano.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Marzo 2018)

L'importante è che non ci sia il gran ritorno del cavaliere bianco


----------



## Aron (22 Marzo 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> È uno scenario che mi ero immaginato subito dopo il rifiuto del VA.
> Speriamo ci vada bene almeno una volta, una dico.
> 
> Purtroppo temo che tutta sta faccenda intaccherà inevitabilmente le prestazioni della squadra con i ragazzi e Rino che non se lo meritano.



Rino finora è stato bravissimo a serrare la porta dello spogliatoio lasciando totalmente al di fuori le vicende societarie.
Ciò che conta adesso è arrivare alla ripresa del campionato con un quadro che sia il più chiaro possibile.


----------



## shevchampions (22 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La lettera del Milan, firmato da Marco Fassone, per deliberare il nuovo aumento di capitale da oltre 37 milioni di euro.
> 
> Di seguito la lettera integrale:
> 
> ...



Qualcuno spiega ai meno avvezzi all'economia che significa tutto ciò?

Grazie.


----------



## Aron (22 Marzo 2018)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Qualcuno spiega ai meno avvezzi all'economia che significa tutto ciò?
> 
> Grazie.



Addio di Yonghong Li, breve interregno di Elliott e nuovo proprietario.


----------



## Black (22 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io credo che non sia un caso che sia stata resa pubblica. Ho la sensazione che le cose stiano prendendo un'accelerata improvvisa.



magaaaaari. Comunque ragazzi, siamo praticamente nella stessa situazione di un anno fa, ovvero società praticamente in vendita. Anche se non abbiamo più (sicuro??) il Berlusca in mezzo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Marzo 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> magaaaaari. Comunque ragazzi, siamo praticamente nella stessa situazione di un anno fa, ovvero società praticamente in vendita. Anche se non abbiamo più (sicuro??) il Berlusca in mezzo



Speriamo di poter avere una vendita serena e normale..un come Thoir-Maestosità


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Marzo 2018)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Qualcuno spiega ai meno avvezzi all'economia che significa tutto ciò?
> 
> Grazie.



che siamo finalmente alla resa dei conti. Preghiamo che vada tutto per il verso giusto e allora sì che potremo festeggiare.


----------



## Aron (22 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> che siamo finalmente alla resa dei conti. Preghiamo che vada tutto per il verso giusto e allora sì che potremo festeggiare.



Sempre che "lui" non voglia tornare protagonista.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Marzo 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sempre che "lui" non voglia tornare protagonista.



Qui una mano ce la da la Procura, dovrebbe inibire a far accadere un evento simile. Incrociamo le dita e vediamo come evolve la situazione. Se i soldi non li mette "Li", ci siamo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Marzo 2018)

Senza sapere ne leggere e ne scrivere io... 50 euro a questo indirizzo li mando in busta chiusa.... 

AC Milan c/o Computershare S.p.A. Via Lorenzo Mascheroni 19, 20145 Milano

Chissà che con un fallimento alle porte, potrei diventare unico azionista Dell Ac Milan. Ci è riuscito un Yong Hong li qualsiasi...


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Qui una mano ce la da la Procura, dovrebbe inibire a far accadere un evento simile. Incrociamo le dita e vediamo come evolve la situazione. Se i soldi non li mette "Li", ci siamo.



Pensi ci sia già qualcuno pronto alla grande operazione? E se cosi non fosse, che tempi prevedi?
Spero non sia condizionato il lavoro della società e della squadra ne per questa stagione nè per la preparazione della prossima.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Marzo 2018)

Per me c'è qualcuno pronto a comprare da tantissimo, ma non alle cifre che chiedeva Silviozzo...


----------



## shevchampions (22 Marzo 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Addio di Yonghong Li, breve interregno di Elliott e nuovo proprietario.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> che siamo finalmente alla resa dei conti. Preghiamo che vada tutto per il verso giusto e allora sì che potremo festeggiare.



Curioso, ma perchè?


----------



## Aron (22 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Qui una mano ce la da la Procura, dovrebbe inibire a far accadere un evento simile. Incrociamo le dita e vediamo come evolve la situazione. Se i soldi non li mette "Li", ci siamo.



Un utente su twitter fa notare 
Usmanov-->Gazprom-->Putin-->Berlusconi-->Milan-->Elliott.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Per me c'è qualcuno pronto a comprare da tantissimo, ma non alle cifre che chiedeva Silviozzo...



Ma alla fine delle fiera se la storia di Li col milan finisse davvero cosi quanto ci avrebbe perso?
A parte la faccia, quella ormai nemmeno con una maschera la salva più.
Questo li , semmai esista, ha lavorato solo per Berlusconi??? E per le sue finanze?


----------



## Pit96 (22 Marzo 2018)

Quindi questa lettera porta notizie positive?


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un utente su twitter fa notare
> Usmanov-->Gazprom-->Putin-->Berlusconi-->Milan-->Elliott.



Però guarda caso berlusconi ha venduto solo al cinese temerario e impavido.


----------



## Aron (22 Marzo 2018)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Curioso, ma perchè?



Il "perché" dipende da come si vuole interpretare il ruolo di Yonghong Li nel Milan. 

Il "perché tecnico" è che la cassa è agli sgoccioli, quindi Elliott per non svalutare il bene Milan deve mettere questi soldi al posto di Li, ma per farlo è necessario che lo stesso Li si defili (sarà praticamente fuori dal club qualora non provveda personalmente a questo aumento di capitale entro domani).


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine delle fiera se la storia di Li col milan finisse davvero cosi quanto ci avrebbe perso?
> A parte la faccia, quella ormai nemmeno con una maschera la salva più.
> Questo li , semmai esista, ha lavorato solo per Berlusconi??? E per le sue finanze?



Boh questo non lo so...non mi va di avventurarmi in calcoli su debiti, prestiti ecc (anche se in uno di questi ultimi topic l'avevo letto). In ogni caso perdere la faccia non so quanto gli interessi...io lo amerò sempre per averci liberato...poi chissà. Se arriva il magnate (magari pure megalomane), vorrò ancora più bene a Li ahah 

PS: alle storie di riciclaggio e via dicendo io non credo


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pensi ci sia già qualcuno pronto alla grande operazione? E se cosi non fosse, che tempi prevedi?
> Spero non sia condizionato il lavoro della società e della squadra ne per questa stagione nè per la preparazione della prossima.



non lo so, mi limito alle informazioni che sono puntualmente riportate da Admin. In base a queste notizie secondo me c'è qualcosa che potrebbe succedere, non può essere un caso che venga resa nota la lettera per un aumento di capitale. Quando mai è stato fatto? Sarà un caso subito dopo le notizie della Procura e della Gabanelli? forse qualcuno ha toccato un tasto dolente e hanno capito che bisogna fare in fretta.


----------



## Aron (22 Marzo 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Quindi questa lettera porta notizie positive?



Dipende dai punti di vista. 
Per Fassone e Mirabelli non lo è.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Marzo 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un utente su twitter fa notare
> Usmanov-->Gazprom-->Putin-->Berlusconi-->Milan-->Elliott.



si ci avevo pensato, mi accontenterei anche dell'Uzbeko  amico di Putin


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Marzo 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dipende dai punti di vista.
> Per Fassone e Mirabelli non lo è.



Dici per le loro posizioni? Io confido che almeno Fassone rimanga...ho fiducia nel suo lavoro. A proposito: Milan China?? Floppone senza precenti? Non ne ho più sentito parlare


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Marzo 2018)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Curioso, ma perchè?



ti ha risposto perfettamente Aron. Se fanno una richiesta del genere in maniera urgente(entro 15 giorni), significa che ahimé la cassa piange, non c'è liquidità, cosa molto grave tra l'altro. Ora o fa fronte a questi 37 mln Li, oppure ci pensa Elliott e automaticamente Li diventa insolvente. Se dovesse fare una scelta, preferirei senza dubbio che Li risulti insolvente e che il Milan passi di mano a qualcuno di serio e facoltoso con un progetto vero.


----------



## shevchampions (22 Marzo 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il "perché" dipende da come si vuole interpretare il ruolo di Yonghong Li nel Milan.
> 
> Il "perché tecnico" è che la cassa è agli sgoccioli, quindi Elliott per non svalutare il bene Milan deve mettere questi soldi al posto di Li, ma per farlo è necessario che lo stesso Li si defili (sarà praticamente fuori dal club qualora non provveda personalmente a questo aumento di capitale entro domani).





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ti ha risposto perfettamente Aron. Se fanno una richiesta del genere in maniera urgente(entro 15 giorni), significa che ahimé la cassa piange, non c'è liquidità, cosa molto grave tra l'altro. Ora o fa fronte a questi 37 mln Li, oppure ci pensa Elliott e automaticamente Li diventa insolvente. Se dovesse fare una scelta, preferirei senza dubbio che Li risulti insolvente e che il Milan passi di mano a qualcuno di serio e facoltoso con un progetto vero.




No su questo c'ero. Il mio perchè si riferiva a cosa vi fa collegare il fatto che Fassone renda pubblica la lettera sopracitata all'avvento di un nuovo presidente. Non capisco la sicurezza che avete da dove deriva, o se è pura ipotesi. Poi si capisce che Usmanov dovrà probabilmente disinvestire da Londra per la storia delle spie, ma mi sembrano fatti molto scollegati ancora per far scatenare l'euforia che leggo nei commenti. Questo era il "perchè?"


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ti ha risposto perfettamente Aron. Se fanno una richiesta del genere in maniera urgente(entro 15 giorni), significa che ahimé *la cassa piange*, non c'è liquidità, cosa molto grave tra l'altro. Ora o fa fronte a questi 37 mln Li, oppure ci pensa Elliott e automaticamente Li diventa insolvente. Se dovesse fare una scelta, preferirei senza dubbio che Li risulti insolvente e che il Milan passi di mano a qualcuno di serio e facoltoso con un progetto vero.



Questo da quando abbiamo visto Li che si spara la partitozza del Milan in streaming sul tablet


----------



## Aron (22 Marzo 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Dici per le loro posizioni? Io confido che almeno Fassone rimanga...ho fiducia nel suo lavoro. A proposito: Milan China?? Floppone senza precenti? Non ne ho più sentito parlare



Il punto è sempre lo stesso: come fai a penetrare il mercato cinese senza grandi campioni e senza vittorie?


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Marzo 2018)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> No su questo c'ero. Il mio perchè si riferiva a cosa vi fa collegare il fatto che Fassone renda pubblica la lettera sopracitata all'avvento di un nuovo presidente. Non capisco la sicurezza che avete da dove deriva, o se è pura ipotesi. Poi si capisce che Usmanov dovrà probabilmente disinvestire da Londra per la storia delle spie, ma mi sembrano fatti molto scollegati ancora per far scatenare l'euforia che leggo nei commenti. Questo era il "perchè?"



E' un ipotesi chiaramente, nessuno di noi può sapere cosa accadrà, purtroppo non abbiamo la sfera di cristallo. Io sarei contento nel caso in cui questa cosa servisse per farci avere una proprietà reale e concreta, con un progetto serio e con tanti soldi da investire per la squadra e per la società in toto. Detto questo, a me sembra palese che mostrare la lettera per un aumento di capitale è un segnale, per chi e per cosa, ognuno la interpreta a proprio modo.


P.S. diciamo che può essere il modo "ufficiale" per rendere insolvente Li e farlo uscire di scena.


----------



## Black (22 Marzo 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il "perché" dipende da come si vuole interpretare il ruolo di Yonghong Li nel Milan.
> 
> Il "perché tecnico" è che la cassa è agli sgoccioli, quindi Elliott per non svalutare il bene Milan deve mettere questi soldi al posto di Li, ma per farlo è necessario che lo stesso Li si defili (sarà praticamente fuori dal club qualora non provveda personalmente a questo aumento di capitale entro domani).



perchè tutti parlate di "entro domani"? nella lettera mi sembra sia citata la scadenza del 4 Aprile


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Marzo 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Questo da quando abbiamo visto Li che si spara la partitozza del Milan in streaming sul tablet


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2018)

adesso vedrete che rispunterà anche Mr Bee....


----------



## Aron (22 Marzo 2018)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> No su questo c'ero. Il mio perchè si riferiva a cosa vi fa collegare il fatto che Fassone renda pubblica la lettera sopracitata all'avvento di un nuovo presidente. Non capisco la sicurezza che avete da dove deriva, o se è pura ipotesi. Poi si capisce che Usmanov dovrà probabilmente disinvestire da Londra per la storia delle spie, ma mi sembrano fatti molto scollegati ancora per far scatenare l'euforia che leggo nei commenti. Questo era il "perchè?"



Il Milan con quella lettera si "smarca" da Yonghong Li. 
Elliott il Milan non se lo tiene, lo passa per forza a un nuovo proprietario. 

Che poi questo nuovo proprietario arrivi nell'immediato è tutto da vedere, questo sì.
A ogni modo l'interregno di Elliott dovrebbe essere breve.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan con quella lettera si "smarca" da Yonghong Li.
> Elliott il Milan non se lo tiene, lo passa per forza a un nuovo proprietario.
> 
> Che poi questo nuovo proprietario arrivi nell'immediato è tutto da vedere, questo sì.
> A ogni modo l'interregno di Elliott dovrebbe essere breve.



Forse è questa la risposta che ieri Fassone non ha voluto dare.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La lettera del Milan, firmato da Marco Fassone, per deliberare il nuovo aumento di capitale da oltre 37 milioni di euro.
> 
> Di seguito la lettera integrale:
> 
> ...





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Qui una mano ce la da la Procura, dovrebbe inibire a far accadere un evento simile. Incrociamo le dita e vediamo come evolve la situazione. Se i soldi non li mette "Li", ci siamo.



Quel Li fra virgolette mi ha fatto scompisciare 

Comunque anch'io qui leggo una scadenza che non è domani ma il 4 o mi sbaglio?


----------



## ScArsenal83 (22 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ci avevo pensato, mi accontenterei anche dell'Uzbeko  amico di Putin



E niente e poi va dicendo in giro che i comunisti gli fanno schifo...prima ai cinesi poi ai russi....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Marzo 2018)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> No su questo c'ero. Il mio perchè si riferiva a cosa vi fa collegare il fatto che Fassone renda pubblica la lettera sopracitata all'avvento di un nuovo presidente. Non capisco la sicurezza che avete da dove deriva, o se è pura ipotesi. Poi si capisce che Usmanov dovrà probabilmente disinvestire da Londra per la storia delle spie, ma mi sembrano fatti molto scollegati ancora per far scatenare l'euforia che leggo nei commenti. Questo era il "perchè?"



Ma quale Fassone. La lettera l ha pubblicata Pellegatti. 
Piccolo azionista di ac Milan. Uno di quelli che ha in mano lo 0.7 per cento


----------



## Garrincha (22 Marzo 2018)

Non credo sia un caso che tutto questo stia accadendo durante la pausa del campionato, c'è l'intenzione suppongo di dare una rimescolata all'organigramma e presentare una nuova formazione societaria solida sia pure di passaggio per non compromettere i risultati sul campo e presentarsi dall'Uefa con la novità sperando di strappare condizioni favorevoli o quantomeno un rinvio


----------



## Aron (22 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Quel Li fra virgolette mi ha fatto scompisciare
> 
> Comunque anch'io qui leggo una scadenza che non è domani ma il 4 o mi sbaglio?



37 milioni entro il 4 aprile, di cui 10 entro domani (quest'ultimo dettaglio non è chiarissimo nella lettera, ma è quello che è stato fatto sapere ai media).


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Quel Li fra virgolette mi ha fatto scompisciare
> 
> Comunque anch'io qui leggo una scadenza che non è domani ma il 4 o mi sbaglio?



 
No non sbagli. Entro il 4 aprile. 15 giorni di tempo per fare aumento di capitale.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Marzo 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma quale Fassone. La lettera l ha pubblicata Pellegatti.
> Piccolo azionista di ac Milan. Uno di quelli che ha in mano lo 0.7 per cento



Ti risulta che le altre volte sia stata resa nota? a me non risulta. Comunque vediamo come evolve la situazione.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ti risulta che le altre volte sia stata resa nota? a me non risulta. Comunque vediamo come evolve la situazione.



Era solo per sottolineare che potrebbe essere stato anche uno dei piccoli azionisti... Poi magari speriamo sia stato il controspionaggio per accelerare la dipartita. Vedremo.


----------



## VonVittel (22 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La lettera del Milan, firmato da Marco Fassone, per deliberare il nuovo aumento di capitale da oltre 37 milioni di euro.
> 
> Di seguito la lettera integrale:
> 
> ...



Beh, direi che questa potrebbe essere una conferma di quello che molti noi pensavano: sta per succedere qualcosa di grosso, e il fatto che questa lettera sia pubblica fa pensare che il cda spinga per il cambiamento. 

Vediamo, sono molto curioso di vedere cosa accadrà


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Marzo 2018)

Sta di fatto che Fassone è molto più vicino a Elliot che a Yong Hong li. A questo punto credo proprio sia stato messo come AD dal fondo e non da Yong Hong li


----------



## mandraghe (22 Marzo 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Non credo sia un caso che tutto questo stia accadendo durante la pausa del campionato, c'è l'intenzione suppongo di dare una rimescolata all'organigramma e presentare una nuova formazione societaria solida sia pure di passaggio per non compromettere i risultati sul campo e presentarsi dall'Uefa con la novità sperando di strappare condizioni favorevoli o quantomeno un rinvio



Già, l'accellerata deriva proprio dalla mannaia dell'UEFA: fallire anche questo appuntamento avrebbe effetti catastrofici, quindi, viste le difficoltà di LI, è auspicabile che Fassone cerchi di stanare LI ed infine di presentarsi all'UEFA con qualcuno di sicuro affidamento. 

Mi chiedo però: era necessario arrivare a questo punto? Certe decisioni drastiche non era meglio prenderle prima?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Marzo 2018)

Sto refreshando la pagina come nei mesi caldi della cessione


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Marzo 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Sta di fatto che Fassone è molto più vicino a Elliot che a Yong Hong li. A questo punto credo proprio sia stato messo come AD dal fondo e non da Yong Hong li



E' difficile che pensare che Li capisca di calcio, figuriamoci se conoscesse Fassone


----------



## Casnop (22 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La lettera del Milan, firmato da Marco Fassone, per deliberare il nuovo aumento di capitale da oltre 37 milioni di euro.
> 
> Di seguito la lettera integrale:
> 
> ...


Per mantenere la sua quota di partecipazione del 99,93 per cento nel club, la Rossoneri Sport Investment deve versare il 99,93 per cento di 10.800.000 euro, pari a 0,15 euro per ognuna delle 72.000.000 di azioni offerte in sottoscrizione, il tutto entro le ore 17 del 4 aprile 2018. Le 24 ore di Festa erano una invenzione, l'ennesima, dell'illustre blogger. Signori Azionisti, soldi e firme, via.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La lettera del Milan, firmato da Marco Fassone, per deliberare il nuovo aumento di capitale da oltre 37 milioni di euro.
> 
> Di seguito la lettera integrale:
> 
> ...



La lettera è stata pubblicata in data odierna per prassi come già fatto anche per i precedenti aumenti di capitale.
Ed ha smentito le ennesime voci errate fatte trapelare dalla solita stampa che affermava che Mr Li fosse costretto a versare l'aumento di capitale entro domani.
Dalla lettura della missiva, invece, scopriamo che il CDA - sfruttando la delega ricevuta ai sensi dell'art. 2443 c.c. - in data 13 marzo 2018 ha chiamato un aumento di capitale pari a 37,4M (c.d. "aumento di capitale delegato"), mediante emissione di 72.000.000 di nuove azioni ordinarie dal valore di 0,54 cent + 0,02 di sovrapprezzo per ogni azione.
*Il diritto di opzione (da parte di Mr Li) può essere esercitato entro le ore 17:00 del 4 aprile (data che coincide con il derby, ndr), mediante versamento di un importo pari ad almeno il 25%, ossia 0,15 cent per azione, che si traduce nel 99,93% di 10,8M.*


----------



## wildfrank (22 Marzo 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma quale Fassone. La lettera l ha pubblicata Pellegatti.
> Piccolo azionista di ac Milan. Uno di quelli che ha in mano lo 0.7 per cento



Ah, io mi credevo Ruiu....


----------



## Moffus98 (22 Marzo 2018)

Ma scusate, voi in tutto questo dove leggete che ormai il Milan è di Elliot? Scusate ma sono ignorante in materia...


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Marzo 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma scusate, voi in tutto questo dove leggete che ormai il Milan è di Elliot? Scusate ma sono ignorante in materia...



dipende da chi farà l'aumento di capitale.


----------



## Kayl (22 Marzo 2018)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Ah, io mi credevo Ruiu....


Quello ha solo le quote di maggioranza del mezzo metro quadrato tra le cosce di Galliani sotto la scrivania.


----------



## Kayl (22 Marzo 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Sta di fatto che Fassone è molto più vicino a Elliot che a Yong Hong li. A questo punto credo proprio sia stato messo come AD dal fondo e non da Yong Hong li



È stato Fassone a voler coinvolgere Elliot per completare l’acquisizione del Milan infatti.


----------



## simone316 (22 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## wildfrank (22 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## simone316 (22 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## Casnop (22 Marzo 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma scusate, voi in tutto questo dove leggete che ormai il Milan è di Elliot? Scusate ma sono ignorante in materia...


Ed io più di te. Confesso di sentirmi un perfetto idiota. Ah, la vecchiaia.


----------



## danjr (22 Marzo 2018)

Che sia 10 milioni entro domani o 35 entro il 4 aprile, cambia poco nella sostanza...


----------



## mabadi (22 Marzo 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Da quello che leggi dove?



e specialmente dove hai letto degli arabi


----------



## Casnop (22 Marzo 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Che sia 10 milioni entro domani o 35 entro il 4 aprile, cambia poco nella sostanza...


L'esercizio della opzione di sottoscrizione delle azioni di nuova emissione potrà avvenire, come da lettera, con il versamento di euro 0,15 per ognuna delle 72 milioni di azioni, ovvero con 10.800.000 euro, da effettuare entro il 4 aprile 2018, ore 17:00. La controllante del Milan, Rossoneri Sport Investment Luxembourg, che detiene il 99,93 per cento del capitale, per mantenere intatta la sua partecipazione, dovrà versare il 99,93 per cento di quell'importo, pari a 10.792.440 euro, entro la suddetta data. Potrebbe sottoscrivere l'intera emissione, qualora uno degli altri azionisti per quota rinunciasse alla offerta in prelazione della quota di propria spettanza, potrebbe rinunciare a sottoscrivere l'intera emissione, e ciò non muterebbe l'assetto azionario, perchè 72.000.000 di azioni non superano il 7-8% del monte azionario, un buffetto a chi ne detiene ad oggi oltre il 99,93 per cento. Ad ogni modo, con il versamento di quell'importo entro quella data, la Rossoneri Sport è liberata da ogni ulteriore obbligo. Il resto dei decimi di sottoscrizione, sino al saldo dei 37.440.000 euro, saranno chiamati dal cda nei prossimi mesi, e l'azionista verserà nei tempi concordati con il cda. Il cda ovviamente risponde del suo operato ai soci azionisti secondo un mandato imperativo, sotto pena di responsabilità, e qui vi è un azionista al 99,93 per cento, il cui punto di vista sarà certamente preso in considerazione da Fassone e dai suoi colleghi di board. Questo è accaduto nei precedenti aumenti di capitale, questo accade dalla notte dei tempi nel diritto delle società per azioni di tutto il pianeta. La covenant con Elliott prevedeva l'aumento di capitale, nell'importo indicato, in questo periodo, ed è stata rispettata. Soldi, e numeri, per le chiacchiere leggiamo Festa.


----------



## DrHouse (22 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La lettera del Milan, firmato da Marco Fassone, per deliberare il nuovo aumento di capitale da oltre 37 milioni di euro.
> 
> Di seguito la lettera integrale:
> 
> ...



Chiaramente questa pubblica "chiamata alle armi" tende ad annullare il dubbio amletico che avevo stamattina, su chi avrebbe effettivamente fatto l'aumento di capitale...

Curiose le tempistiche, che vogliono di nuovo un movimento importante a ridosso del derby di ritorno, come per il closing... 

a questo punto tendo a considerare che sarà Elliott a fare l'aumento di capitale, e contrariamente a quanto scrivono i media, ma qui c'è gente che c'è arrivata (come sempre) prima, sarà un aumento di capitale diretto, infruttifero. e quindi tendo a considerare che Elliott passerà da essere socio per 1 euro, ad esserlo per 37 milioni e mezzo...
quindi, fare attenzione, di minoranza (peraltro ancora piccola).


chiedo però lumi a [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] e mi porto un po' avanti: mettiamo caso che Elliott aumenti il suo status di socio, in caso di inadempienza di Li, è possibile bypassare la normativa lussemburghese, e quindi evitare l'asta (dato che si tratta non di un creditore esterno, ma di un socio creditore, e peraltro unico creditore), passando la % di azioni corrispondenti al debito di Li più interessi, e che quindi Elliott diventi socio di minoranza, ma con una minoranza rilevante, portando così all'estinzione del debito (eccetto al limite quello, rifinanziabile, del Milan), alla scongiura di una asta e alla benedetta continuità societaria invocata dall'UEFA?
Chiedo, perchè così tanti passaggi avrebbero senso, e perchè in questo modo è anche possibile che le parole di Fassone ("sistemiamo il debito entro primavera") assumono un nuovo significato, andando a discutere il SA senza problemi...


----------



## Casnop (22 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Chiaramente questa pubblica "chiamata alle armi" tende ad annullare il dubbio amletico che avevo stamattina, su chi avrebbe effettivamente fatto l'aumento di capitale...
> 
> Curiose le tempistiche, che vogliono di nuovo un movimento importante a ridosso del derby di ritorno, come per il closing...
> 
> ...


Le obbligazioni emesse non sono convertibili in azioni, ma Elliott può rimettere il debito della Rossoneri Sport, ovvero delle sue danti causa, ed acquisire gratuitamente una partecipazione nel capitale del club. Ciò a seguito di un accordo transattivo, in cui le parti convengano sulla determinazione del valore del pacchetto in mano alla Rossoneri, e sul conseguente numero di partecipazione oggetto di cessione. La partecipazione può essere quella del club, o quella della sua controllante, o di entrambe, in misura proporzionale secondo il valore convenuto. Si può fare tutto.


----------



## Aron (22 Marzo 2018)

Attenzione comunque che questa lettera pubblica non ha nulla a che fare con i 10 milioni chiesti d'urgenza a Yonghong Li da far arrivare entro domani, la cui indiscrezione è stata diffusa ad alcuni giornalisti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Chiaramente questa pubblica "chiamata alle armi" tende ad annullare il dubbio amletico che avevo stamattina, su chi avrebbe effettivamente fatto l'aumento di capitale...
> 
> Curiose le tempistiche, che vogliono di nuovo un movimento importante a ridosso del derby di ritorno, come per il closing...
> 
> ...





Casnop ha scritto:


> Le obbligazioni emesse non sono convertibili in azioni, ma Elliott può rimettere il debito della Rossoneri Sport, ovvero delle sue danti causa, ed acquisire gratuitamente una partecipazione nel capitale del club. Ciò a seguito di un accordo transattivo, in cui le parti convengano sulla determinazione del valore del pacchetto in mano alla Rossoneri, e sul conseguente numero di partecipazione oggetto di cessione. La partecipazione può essere quella del club, o quella della sua controllante, o di entrambe, in misura proporzionale secondo il valore convenuto. Si può fare tutto.



È così e la tua prospettiva, caro Dottor House, peraltro coincide con quanto già detto tempo fa sia da me che da Casnop.
L'ipotesi più probabile non è quella dell'arrivo di un ennesimo cavaliere bianco, che nel giro di qualche settimana comprerebbe una presunta maggioranza o totalità di quote (?!?) da Elliott, bensì che quest'ultimo converta tramite un accordo transattivo (come spiegato da Casnop) il suo credito in azioni del club o della controllante, in misura direttamente proporzionale ai soldi prestati. Non una lira di più. E ad oggi credo che non basti ancora per arrivare alla maggioranza relativa.

Quindi si, nella peggiore delle ipotesi Elliott diventerà a breve un socio di minoranza decisamente presente e attivo nel club. 
Ed a quel punto si potrebbero immaginare anche dei cambiamenti nel CDA. Dubito tra i dirigenti più importanti (AD/DS), che sono espressione della maggioranza, malgrado qualcuno ne sarebbe felice e già pregusta il siluramento di questi incapaci...


----------



## danjr (22 Marzo 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> L'esercizio della opzione di sottoscrizione delle azioni di nuova emissione potrà avvenire, come da lettera, con il versamento di euro 0,15 per ognuna delle 72 milioni di azioni, ovvero con 10.800.000 euro, da effettuare entro il 4 aprile 2018, ore 17:00. La controllante del Milan, Rossoneri Sport Investment Luxembourg, che detiene il 99,93 per cento del capitale, per mantenere intatta la sua partecipazione, dovrà versare il 99,93 per cento di quell'importo, pari a 10.792.440 euro, entro la suddetta data. Potrebbe sottoscrivere l'intera emissione, qualora uno degli altri azionisti per quota rinunciasse alla offerta in prelazione della quota di propria spettanza, potrebbe rinunciare a sottoscrivere l'intera emissione, e ciò non muterebbe l'assetto azionario, perchè 72.000.000 di azioni non superano il 7-8% del monte azionario, un buffetto a chi ne detiene ad oggi oltre il 99,93 per cento. Ad ogni modo, con il versamento di quell'importo entro quella data, la Rossoneri Sport è liberata da ogni ulteriore obbligo. Il resto dei decimi di sottoscrizione, sino al saldo dei 37.440.000 euro, saranno chiamati dal cda nei prossimi mesi, e l'azionista verserà nei tempi concordati con il cda. Il cda ovviamente risponde del suo operato ai soci azionisti secondo un mandato imperativo, sotto pena di responsabilità, e qui vi è un azionista al 99,93 per cento, il cui punto di vista sarà certamente preso in considerazione da Fassone e dai suoi colleghi di board. Questo è accaduto nei precedenti aumenti di capitale, questo accade dalla notte dei tempi nel diritto delle società per azioni di tutto il pianeta. La covenant con Elliott prevedeva l'aumento di capitale, nell'importo indicato, in questo periodo, ed è stata rispettata. Soldi, e numeri, per le chiacchiere leggiamo Festa.



ok, i 4 Aprile è tipo tra 10 giorni. Poi il 21 c'è da andare alla Uefa con la solidità di Li alle spelle, la quale ci lascerà fuori dall'europa (come tra l'altro ha già fatto quest'anno)


----------

